# South City Midnight Lady - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice job dale. Always liked that one, especially when the slide comes in during the outtro.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Agree..beautiful song that’s withstood the test of time to my ear. Sincere thanks for sharing your time to check this out and all the best in the New Year.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Always enjoy your videos Dale. Hope you get to play in Canada one of these days. Wishing you continued health and success in the coming year.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonderful tutorial Dale,
Happy New Year and all the best and big thank you for all wonderful videos you are doing and sharing with our little community!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sincere thanks gentlemen for the kind post and i wish you the best in the New Year!

your friend,
dale


----------

